# BERGWERK "on Tour"



## Rocklandbiker (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo @ all,

in diesem Thread möchte ich, alle Termine und Veranstaltungen an denen *BERGWERK* vor Ort teilnimmt, bekannt geben.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (9. Oktober 2007)

*BERGWERK* "on Tour"    zusammen mit unserem Stützpunkthändler Grand-Raid Bikes, Roschbach am 13./14. 10 in Lemberg/Pfalz zum 14. Wasgau-Marathon

Test & Ride
*BERGWERK *COBALT
*BERGWERK* Mercury Rohloff
*BERGWERK* Faunus LSD
*BERGWERK* Faunus

+++++++ einzelne Schmuckstücke an Rahmen ++++++++

Bis dann, wir sehen uns in Lemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (9. Oktober 2007)

darf ich mir das Cobalt kurz vorm Marathon ausleihen und danach wieder zurückbringen?  

habt ihr das in Größe L da?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Chris84, das geht leider nicht, du bist viel zu lange unterwegs damit, oder hast Du trainiert ?


----------



## chris84 (10. Oktober 2007)

ne, Trainiert hab ich nicht (genug)  

aber ich fahr nur kurzstrecke... so 2h oder so


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Oktober 2007)

*BERGWERK* Impressionen aus Lemberg/Pfalz


























*
PROMIMENZ am BERGWERK-Stand, Kathrin Schwing, Deutsche MTB-Marathon Meisterin 2007*


----------



## Nikos (14. Oktober 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> *BERGWERK* Impressionen aus Lemberg/Pfalz
> PROMIMENZ am BERGWERK-Stand, Kathrin Schwing, Deutsche MTB-Marathon Meisterin 2007


----------



## Nikos (14. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein paar Impressionen!


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (23. Dezember 2007)

*BERGWERK-Saisonopening in Willingen​**vom 25.04. bis 27.04.2008 *​
Neuigkeiten, Tests, gefÃ¼hrte Touren und und und  

2 Ãbernachtungen im Bikehotel âLandhaus Westfalenâ HP, incl. Schwimmbad- und Saunanutzung, Abendessen von unserem KÃ¼chenmeister, 

Neuigkeiten rund um Bergwerk mit RÃ¼diger KÃ¼pper, Vertrieb und Stefan Lichner, Technik 

Bergwerk- TestrÃ¤der: z.B. Cobalt, Faunus LSD, Mercury........ 

2x gefÃ¼hrte Tour 0,5 Tag 

1x gefÃ¼hrte Tour 1 Tag 

1 Mercuryrahmen in Wunschlackierung und GrÃ¶sse wird verlost!!!! 

1x 1,5 Std. Lagunen- Erlebnisbad  


Anmeldungen unter *[email protected]* 

Dieses Opening ist auf 12 Pers. BeschrÃ¤nkt.  

Der Preis betrÃ¤gt pro Pers. 220,- â¬ incl. Der oben aufgefÃ¼hrten Leistungen.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. Januar 2008)

weitere Info´s auch unter:

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=events


----------



## pedale3 (10. Januar 2008)

Hey RK,

wie wird denn das Wetter in Willingen? Gibt's das ultimative Cobald in L zum Probefahren?? Könnte man das Cobald dort auch mal Probe fahren ohne am kompletten Event teilzunehmen???

/Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (10. Januar 2008)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hey RK,
> 
> wie wird denn das Wetter in Willingen? Gibt's das ultimative Cobald in L zum Probefahren?? Könnte man das Cobald dort auch mal Probe fahren ohne am kompletten Event teilzunehmen???
> 
> /Pedale.


bin ich allwissend ? ich schätze 6-8° Nass und Regenwarscheinlichkeit >80%  
An diesem Wochenende sind die Testräder für die Eventteilnehmer reserviert. Gerne aber an den darauf folgenden Tagen.


----------

